# Lightroom for iPhone photos gone...



## Otis (Feb 16, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I have run into a problem and afraid it's not good... just came back from a trip. I used Lightroom for iPhone app to shoot all the photos in dng format. Today when opening the app i was prompted with a login (never had this prompt before) i logged in and now i have 0 Lightroom Photos... My Creative Cloud has expired and i'm pretty sure nothing got synced to it. What can i do to get the photos back? Where are they stored on the iPhone? Anyone had similar experience? I did some search but couldn't find any topics related to my issue

Thanks,


Otis


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi Otis, welcome to the forum. Let me see what I can find out for you.

One question... will you be renewing your CC Membership? Or were you just on trial?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 17, 2017)

Oh, one more thought... were you previously usinng LRM without signing in? If so, you could try tapping the LR icon and signing out.


----------



## Otis (Feb 17, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Otis, welcome to the forum. Let me see what I can find out for you.
> 
> One question... will you be renewing your CC Membership? Or were you just on trial?



Thank you Victoria for looking into this. The account that i used to login when the LRM app was installed was trial account that have since expired. I did talk to someone from Adobe, but all they could come up was that it must have been a glitch when i was prompted to login again and photos are still on the device but LRM doesn't recognize them anymore. Since it happened i did try to sign out and back in again with the same account that i used, but no luck


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 19, 2017)

I also ran it past an Adobe staff member, who suggested perhaps you'd previously used a different Adobe ID. It's easy to end up with a few different email addresses.


----------



## Otis (Feb 19, 2017)

Yes, i agree, but when i login with the correct email, i still have 0 images.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 21, 2017)

In System Preferences > General > Storage & iCloud Usage > Manage Storage, how much does space does it think LR mobile is taking up? That might give us a clue as to whether the files are still there.


----------

